# I miss Norm!



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I am having serious withdrawals. There is nothing better that watching a quality woodworking TV shows, except being in the shop myself. Nobody has filled Norm's spot yet. Tommy's Rough Cut show is the only decent one I've seen but there is not enough shows yet. Has anyone watched George Vondriska over at WWGOA? I wish somebody would put him on PBS. Maybe if enough Jocks got together? Man, I miss Norm.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Here Here, I don't know George, but still not totally sold on Tommy's overall presentation.
Watching Norm you got the "hey I can do that" feeling, and while I really like Tommy's project quality better than Norms - I don't feel inclined to order the plan and video or head out to the shop and make one of the same items.

I think that Marc Spagnuolo (our woodwhisperer) would be a good choice, and I suspect he wasn't tapped for the spot because he isnt in Boston (WGBH) or at least New England - so they can do the roadtrips to Winterhaven or the shaker villages and such.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've met George and I believe that he would be a fantastic host as well : )
He also has several videos on YouTube.
http://video.wwgoa.com/video/Make-a-Continuous-Grain-Box;WWGOA-Original-Videos


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree. NYW was the best WWing show on.


----------



## MikeGo (Jul 19, 2011)

I miss Norm too. I can only see him on the NYWS site.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd vote for Steve. I wouldn't mind getting the show out of Boston either. I don't think you'd want to put someone in Norm's shoes though. You'd always be comparing the two. Steve has the audience appeal that none of the shows (including NYW) have ever had or ever will. He is totally RELATABLE, no matter what your skill level is.  Go Steve go!!!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I vote for ME!! I could call the show The New Bumbling Woodworker. Newbies could certainly relate to the shows content and for all of the woodworkers out there with any experience at all, it would be a sitcom. What more could you ask for?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I don't know what you guys are talking about … I watch Norm every Saturday morning … online.

Each week they post a new video at http://www.newyankee.com

Yes, they are repeats of old shows, but they're only up to 1995. I didn't start watching them until around 2004 or 2005, so there's about 9 or 10 years worth of shows that are still new to me.

And for real fans of Norm Abram, Rod Peterson has put together a pretty interesting site that catalogs Norm's shop and tools for virtually all of the New Yankee episodes … http://www.normstools.com

-Gerry


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

Call your local PBS station and get them to show The Woodsmith Shop - put on by Shop Notes/Woodsmith Mag guys…very good show. But I agree, I too miss Norm!!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hard not to like Norm, even with his 48" timesavers in his backyard shop. Flannel + Beard = win.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Another Go for Norm !!!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Bertha wrote: "Flannel + Beard = win."

Hey, I've got a beard and wear flannel shirts. Hell, I'd even wear flannel shorts if it would help. I don't think I'll even bother with PBS. I think I'll just pitch The New Bumbling Woodworker directly to the networks.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with DrDirt. I think Rough Cut is well produced and Tommy is decent in front of the camera but the most of the projects hes done just don't interest me. Its not that they are bad its just stuff I wouldn't make. Norm's show had a good mix of projects big, small, simple and advanced.

The only other woodworking show that is on tv in my area is the Woodsmith Shop… I love Woodsmith and have every single copy of both Woodsmith and ShopNotes magazine but I cant get into their tv show at all. The host all seem like robots in the sense that they speak like robots. They could really use a host that was not trying to be a host but rather just be themselves.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess it's hard for anyone to go behind Norm. Hard shoes to fill and all that. Woodsmith feels kind of hokey to me, like I'm in kindergarten. I think Dr. Dirt hit the nail on the head, Norm did give you the feeling "I can do that" without making you feel like a moron. George Vondriska is like that too. He can explain something that a newbie would need to know without boring you to death. He comes off as competent but not a know it all. American Work Shop is another show I can't get behind. Don't know exactly what it is but I find myself picking apart everything he does.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

Rance: I'm sorry I'm missing something. Who is Steve?


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I miss David Marks


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree, I miss norm too… I have a few episodes on my computer and I watch them from time to time.

I like tommy mac, but being on the West coast, I'm not very interested in Shaker style furniture, more bungalow stuff. Norm had a great mixture of all styles, big and small projects. Woodsmith shop is entertaining but I feel often times it leaves something to be desired.

I have the hardest time watching the "American Woodshop" Scott Phillips tries, but he's just not as easy going as norm was.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I have seen some videos of George Vondriska and he is outstanding.

Very articulate and has a good pace.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I,m too busy working in my shop to watch woodworking on television ;-)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Speaking of George Vondriska, the WWGOA is releasing a series of DVD's that have a lot of good stuff … for more info, check out http://www.wwgoa.com/shop

Their new DVD service operates similar to a book club … they send you a new DVD periodically, you evaluate it and if you like it, you send them a check. The initial one was $12.95 … after that the price goes up … the 2nd one I got was $27.44 (including tax, shipping, etc.).

In general, I don't like deals like this (had a really bad experience with the Handyman club a few years ago), but these guys seem pretty responsive. 2 emails to their CS were answered the next business day, and George Vondriska's presentation is pretty good, so I thought it was worth the chance.

-Gerry


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I miss him also


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Rance* …...Ditto on the question "who is Steve"?


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

I miss Norm too but I'm more glad that Roy Underhill is still around.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I should have said " CRAZY STEVE ".


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

norm was ok and i did enjoy watching him although i found most of his projects were untouchable as i would never have half the equipment he was privileged to use.

roy underill? is there really back-woods people like that in this day and age. is the lights in his shop run by electricity? if so, its the only powered thing in there. lol

i like the woodsmith shop on pbs here in central fla. its a little corny but i find it informative. plus the plans for their projects and jigs are free on their website, unlike the nyw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

@rogerw - Yes, there are really people who work with wood like Roy Underhill does on his show. I use electricity all the time, but still love working with hand planes, chisels, hand saws and mallets. It's not backwoods, and no less craftsman than working with routers, jigs and cabinet saws.


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

I miss Norm's shows too. This summer I read his book Measure Twiice Cut Once. I haven't finished a book for a long time, but his was a fasincating look at hand tools.

Woodsmith Shop and ASk TOH don't cover the types of projects I like to watch and build.


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

I'm a David Marks fan!!!!!!!! Being from the south, anything that has "Yankee" in the title is a huge turn-off. Plus, I can't handle that accent. It's like fingernails on a chalkboard to me!!!!!! AAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought there was a female Boston-area woodworker being groomed to take Norm's place. There were a couple professional videos of her but I can't find them now. One was of her visiting a lumber yard and talking about various species. She was a darn sight more charming than Norm, perhaps because she actually showed some emotion (enthusiasm).

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Lee i think you are referring to Gail http://lumberjocks.com/Gail


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Indeed that's the one, John. Looks like she's headed elsewhere than under the kliegs.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## rmammen (Jan 11, 2011)

I started watching NYW the first year it went on the air. I love the way Norm communicated to his audience. he is so easy going and laid back. His project were varied and the kind that most people could tackle. He is sorely missed and i would love to see him back on he air.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

smitty…. didn't mean it personally… i just can't believe he never uses power tools.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I miss Norm too. I used to make a habit of watching the NYW. I started to watch Rough Cut, but then the local PBS station apparently took it off since I havent been able to find it anymore. I liked Tommy Mac too, but Norm was my favorite and he had a lot to do with my activity in woodworking.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't hold me to this as I may be mistaken but Tommy Mac is still doing shows. It's just that he hasn't done enough to justify reruns. So some stations schedule other programming in his slot until his next season starts up.

Does anyone know if Roy Underhill's Woodwright is making new shows? His website is advertising his 30th year but all I get on South Carolina PBS are the same four or five reruns.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I got this promotional package from Woodworker's Journal trying to get me to sign up. In it was a DVD box titled "essential woodworking techniques". I thru it all on a catalogue stack I keep on a shelf in the shop. About a year later I found it and popped it in the lap top. This thing was long. I mean 15 chapters and I watched it straight thru. I had to hunt the web to figure out it was as The Dane says, WWGOA. I haven't yet ordered the series but I am planning on it. George Vondriska is good, real good. I'm guessing the reason nobody has put him on TV is because he is out in the hinterland. I'm not knocking the guys in Boston for bringing us years of Norm. And Tommy Mac's show is great. But hey, there is a world outside of New England.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I miss Norm too, but if you want to take a break from wood and switch to duct tape, Red Green shows are on from time to time…..


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

I miss playing "Norm Beer". Every time he uses a hand tool you drink a beer.

And he was a pretty good show anyway. And as others said, he was like a good friend guiding you along. At least until you got to drunk.

Randy


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I think the original author of Measure twice Cut once was Jim Tolpin.
I like David Marks,Roy Underhill,Tommy,Charles Neil and all the others but Norm is still the king in my book.


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Norm has a book by the same title. Here's an amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Measure-Twice-Cut-Once-Carpenter/dp/0316004944/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311776988&sr=1-1

He discusses many traditional hand tools in great detail along with a few stories about his dad.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I also am a fan of Roy Underhill more than "I've got more tools than you will ever have Norm Abram".
Norm was good and I have most of his books, but I can relate more to Roy and "The Anarchist's Tool
Chest" Charles Schwarz. I may just be showing my age, but I notice there are a few others like me
out there.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Gus … I'm a Roy Underhill fan too.

Roy has a great sense of humor, and sure sends the message that woodworking is fun!

-Gerry


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

I love Jim Tolpin too!!! Very funny AND informative!!!


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Norm had the best woodworking show on TV compared to the guys that are on now. I think a excillent replacement would be Charles Neal although I do not think he is interested. Mark from the wood whisperer would be another good replacement.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Charles Neal actually does the online equivalent of a TV show in his 'Mastering Woodworking' series. And if you look at his pie-safe series on YouTube, he actually did more content in those episodes (or 'webisodes') than most TV shows do in a season (25 webisodes that run a half hour or more each).

Personally, with the time limitations and technical details, I think doing a broadcast TV show would be a PITA. The scripting and production values (multi-camera studios, high-level editing, etc.) you need in a syndicated TV show go way beyond most of the online material available.

-Gerry


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerry:
You are correct and right on, I watch all Charles webcasts and Mastering Woodworking series is on tap for this fall. With the cost of production I am really surprised that there are still shows available in todays market. I guess we should be thankful for what we have. I just miss Norm, He had a lot of critism but his shows were well made and very intertaining to watch. I enjoy Roy Underhill but I do not have the time to use just handtools for my projects. In addition, I do not have the patience as well.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

But is Tommy fully heathy? He took up woodworking seriously and went to Bennet Street School after being hurt working on the big dig.

Besides Norm is probably faster on the draw with his PC Brad Nailer ;-)


----------



## SchottFamily (Jul 30, 2011)

Agreed on The Woodsmith Shop - I've got about 20 episodes on the DVR between deleting one here and there to make room for a new episode of Thomas the tank engine and what not. I really love the woodsmith guys. Every project is within reach. While I love Norm too, but he's a little intimidating. As a newbie, he sort of gives off the vibe of "I just chewed down this birch tree and made this dinette set out of it with nothing more than this pocket knife and a scrap of 180 grit."


----------



## GeorgeVondriska (Sep 30, 2011)

Boy, I REALLY appreciate the nice comments some of you made. Just to keep it real….WWGOA recently put a a blooper clip up on Facebook. I guess I knew it was only a matter of time before these started coming out. http://www.facebook.com/WoodworkersGuild I make plenty of mistakes, so there will probably be more to come.

G


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello George and welcome to Lumberjocks !! : )
Nice to have a celebrity amongst us!
Any idea if you'll be at the West Springfield ,MA Woodworking Show in January '12 ?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

George-Welcome to LumberJocks!

I appreciate the videos you post on line, and am adding the DVD's you began releasing a few months back to my woodworking library … good, solid information, well-produced and presented. Thanks!

-Gerry


----------



## Woodchuck579 (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree with the comments about George Vondriska. I have watched several of his dvd's and routinely check out his video clips at www.wwgoa.com. He is a wonderful teacher. His ideas are both useful and unique.

Someone should put him on TV.


----------

